# My horse wont stop rearing



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

My new horse wont stop rearing she has had her back and her teeth done so i no that it isnt anything like that but i will be riding her and she will randomly go up she has fallen back on me twice now and i have only had her 3 weeks i dont no what too do i have tried tapping her firmly on the head which didnt work i dont know what too do


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In most cases, rearing is simply the horse protesting the idea of going forward, particularly into contact if it's not used to it. However it gets very unsafe very quickly, so please bring in an experienced person to ride her through it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd definitely consult a trainer. Rearing is actually more dengerous than bucking in most cases, especially if she's going over on you.
You could try a tie down to prevent her from getting her head up very high, which will help you to turn her should she rear. 
Some people would suggest pulling her over & not letting her get up until you're both calm. This works in some cases, but it can be quite dangerous.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Did the horse act like this when you test rode her? Is it possible she was drugged? Do you have a contract stating the horse was sold to you as a "sound, sane mount" or the equivalent?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Trainer. 

Lots of things you can fix on your own, but rearing is something you should not correct by trial and error. It is far too dangerous.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> I'd definitely consult a trainer. Rearing is actually more dengerous than bucking in most cases, especially if she's going over on you.
> You could try a tie down to prevent her from getting her head up very high, which will help you to turn her should she rear.
> Some people would suggest pulling her over & not letting her get up until you're both calm. This works in some cases, but it can be quite dangerous.


A tie down only works until the horse learns to use it to it's advantage - and then it only increases the risk of the horse losing control and going over.

Rearing is always something that a professional should deal with. Methods like pulling her over can be extremely dangerous, not to mention life threatening for both horse and rider, and shouldn't be recommended so lightly.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You say she will "randomly" go up. I doubt that. Usually there is a trigger, although you may not recognize it. Your goal is to learn what the trigger is. Something you do? Something in the environment? Something that moves/shifts on tack or clothing? 

You also need to learn to feel the rear BEFORE it happens. I have a horse that will rear, but when I am on her I am ALWAYS attentive for it. If I feel her ready for a rear, I immediately change her direction or push her forwards, depending on the situation. In months and months now she hasn't managed to get up even a few inches. However, I won't let anyone else ride her (except MDH who stubbornly insists he can handle her... <sigh>); she is just too unpredictable.

If you are not experienced in training, you may indeed want to look for help from a trainer. In my case, I don't have trainers available and have spent many stupid years learning stuff on my own. Not something I would advise to others.:wink:


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> You say she will "randomly" go up. I doubt that. Usually there is a trigger, although you may not recognize it. Your goal is to learn what the trigger is. Something you do? Something in the environment? Something that moves/shifts on tack or clothing?
> 
> You also need to learn to feel the rear BEFORE it happens. I have a horse that will rear, but when I am on her I am ALWAYS attentive for it. If I feel her ready for a rear, I immediately change her direction or push her forwards, depending on the situation. In months and months now she hasn't managed to get up even a few inches. However, I won't let anyone else ride her (except MDH who stubbornly insists he can handle her... <sigh>); she is just too unpredictable.
> 
> If you are not experienced in training, you may indeed want to look for help from a trainer. In my case, I don't have trainers available and have spent many stupid years learning stuff on my own. Not something I would advise to others.:wink:


 
the thing is she does randomly go up there is nothing that triggers her and i do feel before she rears she shakes her head and goes tense this is when i will try too push her forward or turn her which doesnt work at all, and i am experienced with bringing on youngsters but it has become dangerous now. 
just wondered if anyone else had any ideas, 
thanks


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Find yourself a trainer to ride her. I HATE rearers, actually I detest them. They are so incredibly dangerous, particularly if the cause seems to be 'random'. People die because of horses rearing, flipping over backwards and landing on them. I knew of a lady locally who was riding her horse on the road in a western saddle, the horse spooked, reared and flipped over backwards, landing on the lady and the saddle horn went through her chest and killed her. 
If you fall off backwards on a rear, you are going to fall behind the horses back legs and have a **** good risk of copping one hell of a kick. 

Get a trainer, if you're not experienced with dealing with this, do NOT persist, find someone who can do it. To be honest, I'd rather dog a horse that rears than risk having the mongrel go up on me. Bucking, spooking, spinning etc. does not scare me, I make my money out of training horses, but I will not touch a rearer.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Find yourself a trainer to ride her. I HATE rearers, actually I detest them. They are so incredibly dangerous, particularly if the cause seems to be 'random'. People die because of horses rearing, flipping over backwards and landing on them. I knew of a lady locally who was riding her horse on the road in a western saddle, the horse spooked, reared and flipped over backwards, landing on the lady and the saddle horn went through her chest and killed her.
> If you fall off backwards on a rear, you are going to fall behind the horses back legs and have a **** good risk of copping one hell of a kick.
> 
> Get a trainer, if you're not experienced with dealing with this, do NOT persist, find someone who can do it. To be honest, I'd rather dog a horse that rears than risk having the mongrel go up on me. Bucking, spooking, spinning etc. does not scare me, I make my money out of training horses, but I will not touch a rearer.


yeah i no my other one bucks at spooks and the same as you dont bother me and little rears in excitment is fine but when she is going up the way she does it is making me not want too get on her after i had a lucky escape the time before i have sent her away but they sent her back saying she wont do it and she does! dont no what else too do.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well if you've sent her to someone that you think is a professional, that has had good results in horses before, I would put her down. Yep I'm prepared for people on here to launch attacks at me, but I am of the belief that there are so many good horses in the world, that why bother keeping the bad ones? 
If she is going to rear spasmodically on you, she is dangerous, not just naughty, dangerous. Once or twice ok, you can deal with it and find out what the problem is, but a horse that has learnt to rear as an evasion is plain deadly.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

IT time to get a trainer for your own safety you cant really fix rearing yourself it needs proffesional help.
However with my girl when she gets contrary and i feel a tantrum coming i strop everything im doing drop the reins and stand and chill for 5mins. Sometimes your inadvertently stressing a horse out without realising and causin them to panic


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MaggiStar you made a good point. OP, I would be curious to see a video of you riding this horse. It is possible that you are blocking her in front, giving her no other way to go than up. However from the way you have explained it, it sounds like she gives little to no warning and goes up totally out of the blue?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> IT time to get a trainer for your own safety you cant really fix rearing yourself it needs proffesional help.
> However with my girl when she gets contrary and i feel a tantrum coming i strop everything im doing drop the reins and stand and chill for 5mins. Sometimes your inadvertently stressing a horse out without realising and causin them to panic


My new mare started rearing on me and my trainer and I thought it was because she had never been ground driven before or had contact on her mouth. She reared straight up and held it 7 times. Not ok. Then she reared with me on her. I'm a trained rider for general trick riding so when she reared with me on her I stayed up, released the reins and bopped her hard on the head. She came back down and we didn't move forward until she was done huffing and puffing. 

This weekend I happened to mention it to my farrier and he took a look at her feet and noted that her shoes were WAY to small and pinching. The lady I bought her from I guess had a really dumb farrier because these shoes were a 2 and she wears a 4. After he moved her up two sizes I rode her that day, lunged and ground drove and she moved way better, no attitude at all, happy horse. Her rearing, we think, was because her feet hurt really bad. 

With your horse please get a trainer and maybe have a saddle fit check and chiro done just to rule things out? If it's a problem going forward then keep changing directions, serpentine, do circles. Avoid long straight lines. Maybe 2-3 strides straight at a time. If she tenses and tosses her head relax, breathe, and losen your reins up. Feel it before it happens. You said she became tense and tossed her head around. That is your cue to stop what you're doing and make her stand until she's relaxed. It's back to basics. But please get a trainer to work through this with you and her.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

dillon said:


> i have sent her away but they sent her back saying she wont do it and she does!


If she doesn't rear with the trainer, then that tells me it is something that is different when you are with her. Did she have the same tack at the trainer's? Maybe you could have the trainer work with both of you together; you could be doing something that is confusing her or causing her pain. My horse tends to rear when she is confused and is pushed into a situation when she is insecure.

As posted, perhaps you could post a video and fresh eyes might see something you are unaware of.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

One trainer I know carries a bottle of water on her rearers, she has very few of them but when one does go up she squirts it over the head with the water, it seems to make the horse think that they have hit their head and are bleeding, so they generally don't go up as often or as high after that.
I've never used this as *thankfully* I've never had a horse that consistantly rears but if you have no other option after trying what others have suggested, maybe you could try the bottle?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops I just realised that I didn't read your reply correctly dillon, that northernmama just quoted. 
If she was not rearing with a trainer, particularly if she was put under a lot of pressure, then you need to look at yourself, as northenmama said. Get yourself in for some lessons and tell the instructor about the rearing problem. As I said in an earlier post, it is possible that you are 'blocking' her to the point that she has no where else to go but up.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a horse that would rear on a totally slack rein. It was her way of throwing a temper tantrum when she refused to leave the property (she was terribly barn sour). 

That is the one thing that scares me really bad- rearing. I tried working with her for about a month but she had my number. Then I spent another month trying to sell her. Finally a horse trader got a hold of her. At that point (and I am anti-slaughter mind you) I was so frustrated with her, I didn't care where she ended up. Worst horse I ever had. I learned a lot after that one. Like trying a horse out thoroughly before you buy it. And she gave me a fear of horses I never had before I got her. Man, that brings back some bad memories. :evil:

Now, I had another horse, and Arab gelding, that would sometimes rear if he wanted to go forward and you were holding him back. I learned to work with his energy and kept him moving when he was in that "mood" and the rearing never scared me or got out of hand. I never felt like the rearing was directed at me. He was just like a hyper active kid. Instead of trying to make him stand still, I would give him slack rein and turn him in circles. So I knew how to prevent it, and we got along great. As a matter of fact, I considered him a really fun horse.

Now the first horse, the mare, I felt really threatened by, because she was doing it as a temper tantrum to get out of working. I felt it was done to intimidate me. And it worked.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

well yes i can be walking on a long rein and she will just shake her head and rear i am thinking it is her way of saying she is fresh and has a lot of energy.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, I read through this thread. May have missed some things. Here is my suggestion: have you driven her before? Can you? Tacked up and same bridle. If not, try it and get her to move forward. You need to figure out the trigger. Stubborn? Young? There is some miscommunication here and you need to figure it out. Do you lunge before you ride? You say she seems full of energy and fresh. 

I wouldn't hit her on the head. That's my personal feeling. Someone I knew used to do that and I don't think it worked other than to give the horse a sense of pain from the thing on its back. 

If you can afford a trainer then go for it. Because you've only had her for a short time you both don't know each other that well and she is probably testing you. This must have worked for her in the past. Now to change that she needs a strong person. I hope you can get past this safely and continue a bonding and fun relationship with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

mbender said:


> Ok, I read through this thread. May have missed some things. Here is my suggestion: have you driven her before? Can you? Tacked up and same bridle. If not, try it and get her to move forward. You need to figure out the trigger. Stubborn? Young? There is some miscommunication here and you need to figure it out. Do you lunge before you ride? You say she seems full of energy and fresh.
> 
> I wouldn't hit her on the head. That's my personal feeling. Someone I knew used to do that and I don't think it worked other than to give the horse a sense of pain from the thing on its back.
> 
> ...


 
yes she is young only 5 she hasnt been driven and i always lunge her and put her on the walker before i ride her i am beginning to think that it is her teeth so i will have the dentist too come down and have a look because she is perfect in every other way and i paid a lot for her so i need her to begin behaving!
she does it a lot when i am asking her too bend i am conviced its her teeth so i will be looking forward too her from the dentist 
thank you


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Please be careful. I broke the horns off my cebral spine being flipped over on. And that was a pure slip and fall accident. Horses intentionally behaving this way are far more dangerous, and more likely to be on target. 

Fortunately for me, my mare caught herself and split second rolled the other way.. or I would have been in a wheel chair.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

DunOverIt said:


> Please be careful. I broke the horns off my cebral spine being flipped over on. And that was a pure slip and fall accident. Horses intentionally behaving this way are far more dangerous, and more likely to be on target.
> 
> Fortunately for me, my mare caught herself and split second rolled the other way.. or I would have been in a wheel chair.


oh my god, how awful i will get it sorted and keep you all posted


----------



## lcharles (Aug 24, 2010)

My horse used to do this when i first had her. We would be showjumping and would randomly go up for no reason, used to get a 'oooo' from the crowd then carry on like nothing happened! She has stopped it now, i dont know if it was because she was bored, testing me or what but she never went over! I used to lean forwards as much as possible against her mane so i didnt unbalance her either side and stayed quiet (may have growled in her ear a few times!!).....then carry on like nothing happened. She'd do it walking, when SJ -ing, all the time! She may just be testing you...thats what i put mine down to. Like i said she didnt go over though but very vertical and felt like a was going to go over...think it was my balance and luck that stopped us! 

Just be careful, i wouldnt do anything to tie her head down. I used to pull my reins down towards my toes to pull her down and also helped to cling on for dear life!!


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

lcharles said:


> My horse used to do this when i first had her. We would be showjumping and would randomly go up for no reason, used to get a 'oooo' from the crowd then carry on like nothing happened! She has stopped it now, i dont know if it was because she was bored, testing me or what but she never went over! I used to lean forwards as much as possible against her mane so i didnt unbalance her either side and stayed quiet (may have growled in her ear a few times!!).....then carry on like nothing happened. She'd do it walking, when SJ -ing, all the time! She may just be testing you...thats what i put mine down to. Like i said she didnt go over though but very vertical and felt like a was going to go over...think it was my balance and luck that stopped us!
> 
> Just be careful, i wouldnt do anything to tie her head down. I used to pull my reins down towards my toes to pull her down and also helped to cling on for dear life!!


yeah i lean forward and just sit quietly i dont want too pull her down with my reins because she will just pull tighter and i think i may loose that battle it could very well be about that her trying me out, she does it a lot when she first walks in and we waiy for the bell.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe try letting her out to run before you get on. Sometimes a horse needs to loosen up before they work. Lunging is ok, but letting her out to just run, I think, is better. They aren't confined to a circle and contently bending..they can just be a horse for 10-15 mins. Also, I don't know where you are from, but the ground may be too hard, and it hurts her feet. 

There is more than just her back and teeth that could be hurting her. 

Definitely get a trainer though, rearing can get really dangerous.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Maybe try letting her out to run before you get on. Sometimes a horse needs to loosen up before they work. Lunging is ok, but letting her out to just run, I think, is better. They aren't confined to a circle and contently bending..they can just be a horse for 10-15 mins. Also, I don't know where you are from, but the ground may be too hard, and it hurts her feet.
> 
> There is more than just her back and teeth that could be hurting her.
> 
> Definitely get a trainer though, rearing can get really dangerous.


yes i am from England and i ride on an all weather arena so the ground wouldnt be the problem but thanks for the input


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Confused.

In your first post you said her teeth have been done. Now you are saying you think it is her teeth.

You also said you have only had her for three weeks. In that time you sent her to a trainer and she was fully evaluated?

If you paid a ton of money for her I assume you tried her before buying and a full prepurchase exam done.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Confused.
> 
> In your first post you said her teeth have been done. Now you are saying you think it is her teeth.
> 
> ...


i dont see the problem of having her teeth checked again, as i dont want too send her back so i am going through everything i didnt send her to a trainer i am based at my trainers yard who took her off of me for a week and yes she was and passed 5*/* you cant buy a horse over 5k without a vetting


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, it sounds to me like you don't want to take any credit for your horse's actions and are looking for any other source. It can be hard to do, but sometimes, oftentimes actually, we need to realize and accept that we, the rider, can be the problem.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

like another poster said a video of you riding would be interesting to see. try to get one up if you can. i lost a 2 year old filly to this problem. she would rear cuz she like it. it was fun to her. when she did if we had a crop we would follow john lyons.... give the horse 3 seconds of hell. make the horse think u gona kill it then after 3 seconds carry on like nothing happend. and this did work she did not rear as much then one day tied up she reared and the rope snaped and she fractured her skull and we had to put her down. after that i told myself if i ever get a rearer i am spending the money for a pro to train it. my ex boyfriend was a bull rider and I DO NOT SUGGEST ANYONE DO THIS!!! but he liked a ride and his horse would rear up so he took a water ballon and when the horse reared up he poped the ballon over the horses head. it was a lil funny the horse had that o sh#* look on its face and came down rite away and to this day has never poped them front feet off the ground


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

sonnygrl said:


> like another poster said a video of you riding would be interesting to see. try to get one up if you can. i lost a 2 year old filly to this problem. she would rear cuz she like it. it was fun to her. when she did if we had a crop we would follow john lyons.... give the horse 3 seconds of hell. make the horse think u gona kill it then after 3 seconds carry on like nothing happend. and this did work she did not rear as much then one day tied up she reared and the rope snaped and she fractured her skull and we had to put her down. after that i told myself if i ever get a rearer i am spending the money for a pro to train it. my ex boyfriend was a bull rider and I DO NOT SUGGEST ANYONE DO THIS!!! but he liked a ride and his horse would rear up so he took a water ballon and when the horse reared up he poped the ballon over the horses head. it was a lil funny the horse had that o sh#* look on its face and came down rite away and to this day has never poped them front feet off the ground



I also heard you can use an egg instead of a water balloon. But water is a lot less messy than and egg.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I also heard you can use an egg instead of a water balloon. But water is a lot less messy than and egg.


 yea i guess its the same concept. the horse rears up and this strange thing busts all over its head. the horse wont rear again thinking he is gona "hit" this object that will pop all over his head


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I think its also to make them think they're bleeding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

rearing is dangerous and this needs too be stopped now what bit are you riding her in? could be to sevire and this is her way of resisting it, i understand that she can just randomly go up horses are horses they dont always needs explanations for this naughty behaviour


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

hello I'v had a horse that rears and she fell on me that hurts alot.. Have you tried changing her bit out? The horse that I had i sold her because she was starting to rear but the person that bought her said that he changed the bit from a snaffle to a hackamore and she did wonderful. If you use the water balloon and burst it on their head it makes them think they are bleeding and they'll stop it or you can use a waffle bat and get her on top on the head when she starts to rear but you have to be careful and have right timing because when you get her on top of the head with the waffle bat. I just want to clarify for those of you that are starting to write a post to say I'm cruel by me saying waffle bat i'm meaning those big plastic bats that kids play with *NOT *a steel or fiberglass bat.. but if you use the water ballon or if you hit her on top of the head it takes time you have to continue with it one time will not get it but before you go and start trying to hit her on top of the head with anything make sure you look over everything including the tack esp the saddle and bit. I think I would try to resolve this myself before going to the trainer because you know your horse better than the trainer and you can work with her alot better just be very careful because as some have mentioned and as I'm sure your well aware rearing is one of the most dangerous things a horse can do to you and itself


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

what bit is your horse in it could be too harsh and the horse is invading it


----------

